
Generating Synthetic Data for Healthcare - alig90s
https://medium.com/gretel-ai/deep-dive-on-generating-synthetic-data-for-healthcare-41acb4078707
======
alig90s
Sharing data safely is one of the biggest challenges in the healthcare
industry today. For hospitals and health organizations, being able to compare
and contrast new patient data with other medical organizations in their area
and across the world can help doctors quickly diagnose patients and provide
the best treatment possible.

